# Witch burning at the stake



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

There's something special I want to do for our next Halloween-walk...
I want to burn a witch at the stake... and with that I mean a live actress.

I think I know how I'm gonna make the stake and the pile, I just can't figure out any way to do the fire... It can be a continues fire (no need to go on and off in intervals), people can walk around the witch while she screams at the people to help her... that she's not a witch... that sort of stuff...
Anyone got any idea on how to make realistic flames, but at the same time keep it safe for everyone involved (including visitors)

I was thinking about putting tubes inside the woodpile and have smoke / fog come out, I just don't know how to add realistic flames (no fabric). Red / Orange flickering lights and aluminum paper inside the wood? 

Any suggestions???


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I've seen a few tutorials on building faux fire, on the forum. 
Here is one: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15113&highlight=faux+fire


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks,
I new this technique existed though... It's just that I'm not a big fan of these fake flames. I like the real thing... but that probably can't be done... Make a real fire around the stake and some contraption that holds the flames in place... real fire is probably too risky


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Dock you might need a REALLY good friend to stand there amongst real flames!


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Or maybe a couple of real crappy friends...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh Oh Oh (frantically thrusting hand in the air like an eager schoolgirl...) I have a couple of those I would be willing to donate!!!!!


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

I saw something with a hazer...






anyone got some ideas on that? Did someone ever try it?


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Dock ,

Couple of suggestions for you . You could use black dryer hose surrounding the base of the witch / actor with holes cut every few inches , fog machine at the end . Place a couple of computer fans around the hose to move the smoke . Add some orange / red LEDS on a flicker chase . Hide the whole set up with fake fire wood . Or you could project the flames on to your victim .

Hope that was helpful .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to go with the "real fire is probably too risky" opinion

We've simulated the look of glowing coals using a string of orange lights under waxed paper beneath piled sticks. Combine that with the fabric flames, smoke, and a good actress, and I think you'll have a very satisfactory and safe illusion. Real fire effects should be left to trained professionals.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

What about projecting real flame images onto a combo of fog and silk flames?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't forget about a good makeup job on the witches flesh showing first an second degree burns. And char up what ever she is wearing.
Looking forward to seeing this in action.


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Will keep you guys posted


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm going to go with the "real fire is probably too risky" opinion
> 
> Real fire effects should be left to trained professionals.


Amen to that!


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 25, 2012)

*Why???*

Why in the world would you want to do this? You realize this was really done to innocent people right.



DocK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> There's something special I want to do for our next Halloween-walk...
> I want to burn a witch at the stake... and with that I mean a live actress.
> ...


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

2 reasons:

Because it's fun

Because it makes the point about religious intolerance


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Amen Fritz... at least someone understands 

I want to do this because our haunted walk is in need of big FXs.
People aren't easily impressed anymore.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolocK this can be a good attention getter in your haunt. Check out the thread by Hairazor, she made one last year that turned out great.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33700


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Not to worry Dock, almost all of us here understand.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Pumpkin5. One thing I would do different, my son in law was supposed to bring me ashes so I could ash her up but he never did and I was so busy I didn't realize it till just before set up. I would def add ash accents if I did it again!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I suppose you could say that your son in law made an ash of it!

Ba boom ding!

or not as the case may be. Sorry for the pun.


----------

